# Possible Waterfowl Hunting Zone Boundary Changes...



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Have a Question for Michigan Waterfowlers...Do you feel a Middle and South Waterfowl Hunting Zone Boundary Line should be changed?...If so, Why?...Where should the boundary line be if you think they should be changed....Please base your thought's on facts,Law Enforcement issues, history and be respectful....Deltabullcan


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

These are just a few, i'ts been discussed here a "Lot" already !


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=362585

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=363557

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=363589

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=363882

I could go on, and on, and on !......You can go back 5 pages and read for
a few hours. Good luck on drawing a conclusion.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

I am new to Michigan Sportman's...Had posted the same issue on the MDHA site, but little response,...... surprises me...Read some of the posts on this site, but I am not a fond person of forums because there is alot of rambling and people tend to say things on the internet that they would not say in person...But I thought I would bring the issue up again...I am a CWAC member and cover the North Eastern Lower and part of Saginaw Bay, west side....I correct myself to bring the issue mainly to Saginaw Bay...Many older hunters know of the boundaries many years ago when the Bay was split from the Saginaw River to the Charities, That could be a proposal..That was done for a period....Many hunters would like to see Nayanquing Point in the middle zone versus the south, some would also like to see Fish Point the same also...Some don't wish a change....Many idea's are out there, but I ask your thought's be based on facts, history, freeze up times,etc...let your CWAC members know of your idea's. You can find the list of members on the DNRE site...basically go by the town they are from for your area.....Most have email addresses and would appreciate any emails on this issue...my email is [email protected]


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Based upon the many replies on the other threads....I would say it's safe to assume that the majority of Bay guys want to see season dates much similar to how Zone 3 was last year. On the other hand, the majority of the Southern Zone 3 hunters would like to see the season end 1-2 weeks later than it did last year. 

I think in order to come to a "general" agreement on season dates and Zones this year, the Zone 2-3 border should be moved south on the east side of the state to include SRSGA as well. Bay and SRSGA would be in Zone 2 with season dates like Zone 3 ended last season, with a possible earlier start date. 

This is just some of the information in multiple threads that has been on here lately. There is a ton more in the threads that Mike posted above.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i agree. drop the zone 2 boundry down below us, run the dates similar to what old zone 3 dates were. only thing that might argue it is MWW as it sits close to new border and they want to remain in z3. would also look into some of northern lower being in z1 since theres not as much season difference between them and UP. food for thought.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i agree. drop the zone 2 boundry down below us, run the dates similar to what old zone 3 dates were. only thing that might argue it is MWW as it sits close to new border and they want to remain in z3. would also look into some of northern lower being in z1 since theres not as much season difference between them and UP. food for thought.


Based upon input from individuals that I've talked to up around MWW, they do want to stay in Zone 3......even with a bit later season. I would think we would just need to adjust the line over by you on the East side.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Is there a reason why there is only three zones for waterfowl hunting? I'm new to waterfowl hunting so I have no clue.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Just to make things simpler, lets call the waterfowl zones-- north, middle and south, as they are stated in the guide book, hunting zones differ from waterfowl...In my thread, I brought up the issue of using history so that a person could compare...I am 57 years old, and if I am understanding your thoughts correctly, Shiawassee was never in the middle or as some say, Zone 2...For a period and prior to 1986, Shiawassee was in what was called the Southeast Zone and we had a 45 day season and the openers all started the same day( Oct 5), this was in 1985.......Correct me if I am wrong....lets not forget that 60 day seasons are not the norm, they are liberal seasons based on pops and 30/45 day seasons are possible for any season ..Remember what Mother Nature can do...When you consider boundary lines, we have to remember shorter seasons are possible and no splits, always lots of variables...Splits are a good thing for liberal seasons....I don't believe there will be any proposals for a North and Middle change,the UP is very different than the lower for waterfowl.. Deltabullcan


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Leave the west side of the state the way it is.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Critter said:


> Is there a reason why there is only three zones for waterfowl hunting? I'm new to waterfowl hunting so I have no clue.


 The FWS only allowed 3 zones, Michigan has to follow their guidelines...We were lucky we had splits, many states could not...This coming regulation year the Flyways recommended the FWS to offer 4 zones, but we would lose the slpits ...correct me if I am wrong...Deltabullcan


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm really not trying to be rude......but this stuff has been hashing itself out for quite some time now. Yes, 4 Zones are an option but we would lose our split. It's not being "pushed" by anyone that I know of. 

We have the opportunity to redefine our Zones, while at the same time maintaining our split option. I believe this is the direction that we are headed at this time. Please read through the multiple threads about this topic. I'm sure anything you would ever want to know has already been covered.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

We hunt all of Saginaw Bay, leave it the way it is.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry Caddis - I know you are an informed "consumer" and your posts are well thought out with many valid points.
I respectfully prefer that the whole bay be in the Middle Zone as our experience indicates that the freeze up, more often than not, eliminates a portion of our late season. Also, statistically, Fish Point kills more ducks when the season opens earlier as they lose the end of the season also.
The problem, if there really is one, doesn't manifest itself so much with the liberal regulations that allow a 60 day season. However, when the 30 day season hits us again and the season would start on say, 10/22, the normal diver migration is well underway. 
I have suggested in the past that the middle/south boundary be something that cuts the thumb off at M-25/Bay City-Forrestville road which would allow the late season mallard hunters the fields south of Fish Point (assuming the south zone stayed open longer). 
Anyway, that is my .02 cents worth.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The Doob said:


> Sorry Caddis - I know you are an informed "consumer" and your posts are well thought out with many valid points.
> I respectfully prefer that the whole bay be in the Middle Zone as our experience indicates that the freeze up, more often than not, eliminates a portion of our late season. Also, statistically, Fish Point kills more ducks when the season opens earlier as they lose the end of the season also.
> The problem, if there really is one, doesn't manifest itself so much with the liberal regulations that allow a 60 day season. However, when the 30 day season hits us again and the season would start on say, 10/22, the normal diver migration is well underway.
> I have suggested in the past that the middle/south boundary be something that cuts the thumb off at M-25/Bay City-Forrestville road which would allow the late season mallard hunters the fields south of Fish Point (assuming the south zone stayed open longer).
> Anyway, that is my .02 cents worth.


From an east side Bay Marsh standpoint, I totally agree with you. For offshore though, I like the dates we've been having. The past 2 years the old squaw did not show up in force until the last weekend of the season, and the drake eye's never really did show up in force during season.

IMO, any adjusting at this point is really taking from one group to give another.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

You should ask me; I have all the answers! 


I really feel like the answer is right in front of us, but it's so close... you can't see it.

We're not using the splits correctly.


If you believe the guys that hunt the bay every day of the season (like Doob) and if you believe the MDNR about peak migrations (years of data), you'd opt to have as many days as possible in the month of October.

if we used the splits correctly, there's no reason why you couldn't accomodate everyone and actually be hunting deeper into december, like 12/12 (or later) for zone 3. (making the late season diehards even happier!)

for those in the sag bay area, if you then reconfigure the zones correctly, you would be extending even further hunter opportunities and days afield by hopping from zone 2 to zone 3. (starting a week earlier in october and going a week later by hunting zone 3)

the split needs to come in that lull period of early/mid Nov.
I'm not going to get caught up in exact dates, but if you lopped 5 days off in November for both zones 2 & 3, you could hunt 7 days DEEPER into december.

using last years dates:
zone 2 (now including western sag bay): 10/2 to (some date in nov, split for 5-7 days) run concurrent to 12/5 vs. just a last weekend hunt

zone 3 (easterly sag bay): 10/9 (split in nov for 5-7 days) run out concurrently to 12/12

forget the january duck hunt - costs you too much flexibility and not everyone can take part in it. besides, you'd be adding total days afield for those that can get out and would be out anyways for the start of goose.

there you go. anyone in need of a lobbyist... I'm your man!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Branta said:


> the split needs to come in that lull period of early/mid Nov.


Lull? If you are counting park ducks, maybe. 

I really don't think you can look at it as a "migration" and lump all ducks spiecies into one bucket and think they migrate at the same time.

For the Bay hunters that want to shoot teal, the earlier the better, for the Bay hunters that like to shoot Mallards end of October is better, for the Bay hunters that want to shoot the large Bill flights, end of Oct-early Nov is better, for the Bay guys that want to shoot Old Squaw and drake eyes end of Nov is better.

Everyone is after something different on Sag Bay, to generalize that the best hunting is in a specific time frame ignores other opportunities.

My new mantra: "Leave the season the way it is"


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Branta said:


> the split needs to come in that lull period of early/mid Nov.
> I'm not going to get caught up in exact dates, but if you lopped 5 days off in November for both zones 2 & 3, you could hunt 7 days DEEPER into december.


The problem with that boss is that's great and it screws the rest of the "current" zone 2...end of Oct. & early Nov. is typically when we have our best hunts.


If you're going to make the Bay Z2, then move the current Z2 into Z1.......or better yet, just leave it alone.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Not ignoring any one.

lop off 5 days in November, you could hunt 7 days deeper into december.

and you could argue that your hunting would be better on that reopener than if you were allowed to hunt straight through those 5 days.

"IF" divers are funneling daily during that 5 day period...
and weathers (relatively) mild...
and no one's outthere to pester them, to rally them ...

why wouldn't you have the best shooting ever on the bay for that reopener?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

KLR said:


> screws the rest of the "current" zone 2...end of Oct. & early Nov. is typically when we have our best hunts.


never said anything about late oct or early nov.


the point is.... take 5 days out of november somewhere, you pick (read "5 weekdays), you get to tack them on the back end (if that's important to zone 2 guys to finish with a flurry). 

You haven't hurt the majority who are weekend warriors anyways and addressed the need to go deeper into december for those that wanted to do so.

I know what you're saying, but there's a nice lull that second week of november when most guys in NW lower are more inclined to prep for bambi than sit on the same lake that's been pounded for the last 6 weeks...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I just see this like most things in life, careful what you wish for because you just might get it.

Sort of like work environments. Almost no matter where you work, people have complaints how they are not treated right, they never realize how good they have it until their company closes it's doors and they are shown the door, stockholders want a higher dividend so wages are cut, health insurance slashed etc... I guess human nature to always want to make things better, but at this point IMO, too much risk for so little gain.

I can't recall ever having it as good as we have it right now as far as a combination of season length and limits. There is opportunity in this state to kill almost every duck in North America and we have 60 days to do it in! 

I'd rather sit back and enjoy what we have than keep trying fix it till it's broke.


----------

